# Polly Delivered Twins 1/22 and



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

she concludes my January kidding season unless Doodlebug settled really late. Unfortunately, the kids - buck/doe - picked a great day to make their entrance into the world - the low tonight is supposed to be -2. They are tucked into the kidding pen with a solid wall, a heat lamp, and their mother. No pictures yet because the dingbat decided to kid in the alley with a rather brisk, cold north wind howling down it and I've been tending to her kids, feeding everyone else, and making adjustments to keep the bottle kids warm for the night. I will try to get pictures Thursday. 

Final count is 20 does that delivered 45 kids, with 2 lost. 6 sets of triplets and 14 sets of twins of which 26 are doelings and 19 are bucks. Not bad for a hay only diet! With the exception of Tinkerbell, Oreo, and Margaux who each rejected one kid, I'm very pleased with my girls!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

First congrats!!! And wow that's a lot of kids.....you basically started the first??? And here I'm crying about having 3 does kid today....but to my defence I did end up being attacked and a goose egg on my head.....so if your doing it by yourself be careful with those kikos lol


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh wow! congrats!! there must be a lot of cuteness around you right now...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yay. Glad you're done

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Congrats on having so much cuteness in such a short time. Cant wait for pics!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, that sure is a lot of kidding in such cold weather. Glad it basically was good.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What a relief.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Pam, you have no idea what a relief it is! I've been so scared the weather was going to turn nasty and cause problems. 

Karen, I got very lucky in that we had no storms or really cold temps! I've got a couple of kids that are going to lose part of their ears, but they are alive and growing so I can deal with that. 

Jessica, Gizmo delivered the 27th of Dec than I had a break until the 2nd. Between the 2nd and the 10th, 16 does kidded. Then one on the 13th, one on the 16th, and Polly yesterday. Yes, it's just me. I had to laugh - I really did not think Pebbles had settled so I was quite surprised when I found her with triplets on the 16th! 

Thank you everyone! Pics soon!

PS I lied - 13 sets of twins and 1 single. Rocket gave me another doeling! YEA!!!!! :leap: :leap:


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow! Congratulations! I thought having 3 set of twins with 2 losses and 1 set of triplets was rough!! I'm pathetic!! Lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

OK I'm thinking you just might be my clone when it comes to names lol....my Polly acts like she's going tonight too lol.
Anyways congrats big time!!!!!! I don't know how you do it....its hard enough having so many kid at once but the added stress of the cold like your having....your strong lol. I would probably go out of the goat buisness ......I'm weak lol


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you, Bayou, and you are not pathetic! I believe I read on one of your posts that this is your first year, is that right? Better to start slow and not get overwhelmed. 

Thank you, Jessica, and you are not weak! I did not intend to be kidding in January, trust me on this! The little dingbats were supposed to kid last October, but they didn't so I didn't have a choice except to deal with it. You would have done the same thing. :wink:


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

This is my 2nd kidding season....had another set of triplets tonight, I lost the first born he was breech, no sac. I didn't know until here tonight the 30 minute rule. I have poor wi fi service in my barn.....otherwise I would have asked sooner.....of what to do, and didn't want to leave her.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

My goats tend to change the rules from year to year, so it's going to take a few years to really get a good feel for who does what and what to look for. I can absolutely understand not wanting to leave her. I have my vet's number in my contacts list and I don't have a problem with calling him - within reason, of course - to ask a question. Try not to beat yourself up. There is a learning curve with everything and there is no way you're going to know how to handle every situation - not even when you've got 10 years under your belt. All you can do is the best you can do in any situation and learn from it.


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks! 

Prayers for everyone in the cold....I hear we got more to come next week, I normally am not crazy about heat (summer) but the bitter cold wind is something else ! Bless you all up NORTH !!! Y'all are some tough cookies!! Brrrrr! So thankful for even a cloudy 68 here today!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

No problem!


----------

